#ubuntu-java 2005-07-11
<pere> hm, no jeff bailey?
#ubuntu-java 2005-07-14
<ryo> hi, i'm trying to install SDK 1.4.2 in my hoary on a macintosh (G3 ppc). I have followed the instructions on the web, but i got this error launching any command:
<ryo> JVMXM005: Unable to initialize threads
<ryo> Exception  Could not create JVM.
<ryo> can someone help me?
<jbailey> ryo: It might be expecting the old LinuxThreads library.
<jbailey> Your best bet is to use one of the Free VMs and hope that it will do everything you need.
<ryo> jbailey: ok, but that sounds really strange, isn't it? i mean, i have found lot of howto explaining how to run eclipse using this VM, but i can't run the compiler at least ;)
<jbailey> Oh wiat, you said Hoary.
<ryo> (no, it's not my final purpouse, i have to run tomcat with an application)
<jbailey> So that's not going to be the problem, we did it for Breezy.
<ryo> can I paste 5 lines from strace? I grepped "threads" from the output
<jbailey> Yeah, running tomcat could be problematic since we don't have the security manager bits in place yet.
<jbailey> Sure, but I may not be able to do much with it even if I see the problem.
<ryo>  strace -e open java 2>&1|grep -i thread
<ryo> open("/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)  = 3
<ryo> open("/opt/IBMJava2-ppc-142/bin/../jre/bin/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<ryo> open("/opt/IBMJava2-ppc-142/jre/bin/classic/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<ryo> open("/opt/IBMJava2-ppc-142/jre/bin/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<ryo> open("/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)  = 3
<ryo> JVMXM005: Unable to initialize threads
<jbailey> Right, so the final one succeeds.
<ryo> yes, it doesn't look for a particular release
<jbailey> So without doing thread traces and whatnot, there's not much I can offer you.
<jbailey> And those would only serve to let you file bugs against the IBM jvm.
<jbailey> Have they published a 1.5 that you can try instead?
<ryo> no, this is their last one :/
<ryo> jbailey: thank you very much for your support, i'm gonna try my last hope: switch back to 1.3.1 :|
<ryo> thanks! bye
<wasabi> I need a shell script wizard.
<wasabi> jbailey, ? :)
<jbailey> Can't right now, need food.
<wasabi> jbailey, ping
<wasabi> oh maybe n/m
<jbailey> wasabi: I'm here now.
<wasabi> I'm thinking about the gcj classmap thing.
<jbailey> Thinking of going and playing video games, anything I can help with?
<wasabi> Just wanted to bounce some ideas off you
<wasabi> for cdbs
<jbailey> 'sho nuff
<wasabi> okay... right now I have as an example package:
<wasabi> eclipse-rcp.
<wasabi> eclipse-rcp-common and eclipse-rcp-gcj also
<jbailey> rcp?
<wasabi> rich client platform, just one of the eclipse pieces
<wasabi> I
<wasabi> I'm thinking about how to hand that information to a dh_* tool to take eclipse-rcp, eclipse-rcp-common and make the mapping with the .so's in eclipse-rcp-gcj
<wasabi> Also need to specify directories to use for all of those
<wasabi> I'm thinking it may be a debian/packagename.gcj file or something, like .install and .dirs, etc.
<jbailey> What doe sthe code that goes into the postinst look like?
<wasabi> the postinst is very simple. It's the building of the classmaps that is hard.
<wasabi> postisnt just runs /usr/sbin/update-gcj-classpamsp
<wasabi> maps
<wasabi> classmaps are in /usr/share/gcj-4.0/classmap.d, one per package
<jbailey> We figured out that /usr/share is alright, even with jni stuff?
<wasabi> THe eclipse thing has .jars in /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins in packages eclipse-rcp and eclipse-rcp-common, and .so's in /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins in eclipse-rcp-gcj
<wasabi> Yeah, it's fine.
<wasabi> So there's 1 or more files in one or more packages which are mapped to 1 or more files in another package
<jbailey> Aren't the names 1:1 ?
<wasabi> No.
<wasabi> Well, the names are.
<wasabi> THe paths aren't.
<jbailey> Right.
<wasabi> There are .jars in /usr/share and /usr/lib, which map to .so's which are all in /usr/lib
<jbailey> Is there any risk of conflicts?
<wasabi> such as?
<jbailey> Like a version being in /usr/share and another being in /usr/lib?
<jbailey> (for jars)
<wasabi> Oh, yeah. But that won't hurt anything.
<wasabi> Not within the same source package.
<jbailey> 'k
<wasabi> So let's imagine eclipse-rcp-gcj.gcj
<wasabi> it has something like
<wasabi> eclipse-rcp:usr/share/eclipse/plugins:usr/lib/eclipse/plugins
<wasabi> or equally crazy
<wasabi> made up random syntax there.
<wasabi> and eclipse-rcp-common:usr/share/eclipse/plugins:usr/lib/eclipse/plugins
<wasabi> or maybe \t instead of : to keep inline with other dh files.
<jbailey> Well, whitespace, but yeah.
<jbailey> So thats BASE:jar:so ?
<wasabi> yeah
<jbailey> Is the only variant acceptable generally s/share/lib/ ?
<wasabi> No.
<wasabi> I can imagine some various situations. Some .jar's are platform independent. Some are platform dependent.
<wasabi> Somebody might want to package them so the path isn't exactly the same s/share/lib
<jbailey> Are 90% of the cases like that?
<jbailey> Or do you imagine lots of variation in common cases/
<wasabi> yeah
<wasabi> 90% would be similar
<jbailey> I would do then something like this:
<jbailey> usr/share/eclipse/plugins/eclipse-rcp.jar
<jbailey> And have it assume it
<jbailey> and for the other cases:
<wasabi> Hmm?
<wasabi> No...
<jbailey> usr/share/eclipse/plugins/eclipse-rcp.jar usr/shitbox/foo/eclipse-rcp.so
<wasabi> eclipse-rcp is a PACKAGE
<wasabi> containing, oh, 10 jars
<jbailey> Oh, I see.
<jbailey> Does the .so file compile all the jars from one package together?
<wasabi> I can see the need for packages which contain both jars and .so files
<wasabi> no, seperate .so per jar
<wasabi> packages which contain only .so files, and packages which contain .so files which would have mapped to two other packages with jar files.
<wasabi> In eclipses case I have every feature broken down into three packages
<wasabi> eclipse-name, eclipse-name-common and eclipse-name-gcj
<wasabi> eclipse-name is platform-dependent files in /usr/lib/eclipse and symlinks to indep files in /usr/share, eclipse-name-common contains /usr/share/eclipse files which are platform indep.
<wasabi> eclipse-name-gcj contain the .so files in /usr/lib/eclipse which may map to either one of hte other packages
<jbailey> I think I'd have to play with an example in hand to get it.  Might be just trying to think through the headache I have, though.
<wasabi> =)
<wasabi> Well,go play games.
<jbailey> The idea is that packages might be spread across multiple packages besed on arch:all and arch specific?
<jbailey> debian packages, that is.
<jbailey> (Feh, overloaded term)
<wasabi> yeah
<jbailey> Could you do something like:
<jbailey> Hmm, lemme think through through.
<jbailey> Because all the packages will exist in debian/tmp/usr/share/eclipse/plugins/eclipse-rcp
<wasabi> Yeah, you see though.
<wasabi> No, this is going to have to be done post install
<wasabi> I've already figured that out
<jbailey> Generating the classmap?
<wasabi> that way the proper jars and .sos have already moved to debian/foo
<wasabi> There are like, 100 Jars and .so files all in debian/tmp
<wasabi> but some go to one package, some go to another
<wasabi> dh_install does that
<jbailey> Yeah, but aren't they already broken out by package?
<wasabi> No.
<jbailey> Oh.
<wasabi> THey are all spewed in plugins
<wasabi> /usr/lib/ecipse/plugins has every plugin... every Har.
<wasabi> Jar
<wasabi> Allare associated with a different Eclipse feature.
<wasabi> Either the logic about which Jar and .so file exists in which package has to be duplicated for this new routine, or it has to be done after dh_install has taken care of it.
<jbailey> make a dh_installjar to handle it in one step?
<wasabi> Sure, but it will have to  duplicate everything dh_install does.
<wasabi> ANd it'll be a bit confusing to know to put Jars in it
<jbailey> Nah, we already have that with things like dh_installman
<wasabi> ahh.
<jbailey> $ ls dh_install*
<jbailey> dh_install            dh_installemacsen    dh_installmime
<jbailey> dh_installcatalogs    dh_installexamples   dh_installmodules
<jbailey> dh_installchangelogs  dh_installinfo       dh_installpam
<jbailey> dh_installcron        dh_installinit       dh_installppp
<jbailey> dh_installdeb         dh_installlogcheck   dh_installwm
<jbailey> dh_installdebconf     dh_installlogrotate  dh_installxfonts
<jbailey> dh_installdefoma      dh_installman        dh_installxmlcatalogs
<jbailey> dh_installdirs        dh_installmanpages
<jbailey> dh_installdocs        dh_installmenu
<wasabi> that's fine then, as long as it supports globs and everything else
#ubuntu-java 2005-07-15
<wasabi> and it's not per-package etiher.
<wasabi> which differs from all those, right?
<jbailey> which package fo you mean? =)
<wasabi> I dunno. This is confusing.
<jbailey> Hmm, this doesn't cover the case where make install installs a single package right into the  package directory.
<wasabi> Heh.
<wasabi> Don't those go in debian/tmp?
<jbailey> The default case for cdbs where there's only one package is to install right into the package directory.  That way you don't have to do any dh_install bits at all.
<wasabi> ahh.
<jbailey> Well, I guess in the case of a single package, the package can just call the classmap generator itself, or cdbs could do a generic one.
<wasabi> jbailey, still around?
<wasabi> me->bed
<Hikaru79> Does anyone here know what's up with the "Ubuntu Java Project," if those repos are supposed to still be up?
<CoreDumped> eclipse or netbeans will be package to ubunto?
<wasabi> eclipse already is
<CoreDumped> what is the name of package?
<wasabi> eclipse-sdk
<wasabi> It is in breezy.
<CoreDumped> ah, ok
<CoreDumped> when will be in hoary
<CoreDumped> ?
<doko> never
<CoreDumped> doko: why?
<wasabi> Because Hoary never gets new software?
<wasabi> Ever.
<doko> correct
<CoreDumped> :) oke
<CoreDumped> ok
#ubuntu-java 2005-07-16
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<wasabi> Need some packaging advice.
<wasabi> I have totally altered /usr/share/eclipse and /usr/lib/eclipse. Mnay dirs turned to symlinks, many symlinks turned to dirs.
<wasabi> dpkg of course plays havok with that.
<jbailey_> Yeah.  dpkg will follow symlinks to install things.
<wasabi> So how do I clean it up proper? I have come up with this less-than-stellar idea.
<wasabi> Introduce a new "eclipse-base" package and have it rmdir /usr/share/eclipse and /usr/lib/eclipse on clean install.
<jbailey_> First can you tell me why there's a symlink farm?
<wasabi> Eclipse's home has been moved to /usr/lib/eclipse
<jbailey_> So you're just trying to preserve existing installs?
<wasabi> Packages split into eclipse-feature, eclipse-feature-common and eclipse-feature-gcj
<wasabi> No. I am just trying to make upgrading possible.
<wasabi> -common stuff installs to /usr/share/eclipse
<wasabi> non -common stuff installs into /usr/lib/eclipse, including a symlink farm in plugins pointing to /usr/share/eclipse/plugins
<wasabi> (arch indep plugins)
<wasabi> This is because Eclipse creates different plugins per arch.
<jbailey_> Upgrading from what?
<jbailey_> Current breezy
<wasabi> Previous packages.
<jbailey_> ?
<wasabi> Yeah
<jbailey_> Do the symlinks eventually go away?
<wasabi> No.
<jbailey_> If not, should eclipse simply be hacked to look in both places?
<wasabi> I'd imagine that is pretty hard to do.
<wasabi> Here's the thing. take eclipse-rcp
<wasabi> It installs plugins/org.eclipse.swt.gtk.linux.x86/
<wasabi> on ppc is's called ppc
<jbailey_> That's /usr/lib/eclipse/... ?
<wasabi> Yup.
<wasabi> /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins
<wasabi> My delima was I can't put a file named x86 in /usr/share
<wasabi> Or I'd have to put the files named ppc and ppc64 and amd64 blah blah in there also.
<jbailey_> But eclipse expects to find things in /usr/share/eclipse/plugins/org... ?
<wasabi> It used to.
<wasabi> Last version's Eclipse home was /usr/share/eclipse.
<wasabi> One dir, it can't search outside it for core plugins.
<jbailey_> Ah, hmm.
<wasabi> I can't explain this right can I?
<jbailey_> No, I think I understand.
<wasabi> Eclipse "lives" in one directory. It expects to have the core plugins there.
<jbailey_> I'm just trying to think of a way to solve this without needing a symlink farm.
<wasabi> Some core plugins are platform dependent.
<wasabi> It actually works out pretty decently... it's just annoying on upgrade.
<jbailey_> So do you symlink for each plugin then to the common directory?
<wasabi> I could nix -common and install EVERYTHING to /usr/lib, but I wanted to put things in -common for archive space
<wasabi> Yes. Correct.
<wasabi> It's sort of like /usr/lib/X11
<jbailey_> Yeah.
<jbailey_> Except fUglier.
<wasabi> Well, I wrote a 3 lines bash snippet to do it.
<wasabi> hehe.
<jbailey_> Sounds like my mother in law is awake, I might be able to use the main terminal now, just a sec.
<wasabi> Let me upload my packges for you
<wasabi> I mean, I have it working... I just want advice on whether there's a better way.
<wasabi> I really don't fancy hacking around in Eclipse to solve it.
<jbailey_> The only thing better would be to teach eclipse the concept of looking in multiple places.
<wasabi> It has the concept, just not for core plugins.
<wasabi> swt is a core one.
<wasabi> http://akita.larvalstage.net/~wasabi/eclipse
<jbailey> Much better.
<wasabi> ANyways, with this trick, if you figure out how to get ppc compiling, it should work. :0
<jbailey> Grab the .orig from the archive?
<wasabi> Yes
<bebop> hi
<wasabi> hi
<wasabi> Well, what I ended up doing is creating an eclipse-base package, which everything pre-depends on.
<wasabi> I can define that as the base of all eclipse features, put the binary in it, etc.
<jbailey> Err.  it's not in main?
<wasabi> universe
<jbailey> Cool, fetching.
<bebop> im newbie of java and pbms are already raising: i have error in samples of xerces just downloaded
<wasabi> And eclipse-base rm -rf's /usr/lib/eclipse and /usr/share/eclipse on clean install
<wasabi> Which is fine since nobody has yet packaged any other plugins.
<jbailey> Well.....
<jbailey> The risk is clobbering something local that someone has done.
<wasabi> Yeah.
<jbailey> So it should really only be done on an upgrade, and if type can be narrowed, that would be great.
<wasabi> I recognize it as a risk, but I don't think that at this stage it matters....
<wasabi> First off, there's nothing people should be modifying in /usr/share/eclipse.
<wasabi> jbailey, it's not an upgrade though.
<jbailey> Right, but do thou not try to outthink the sysadmin, for he is mad and is therefore unpredictable.
<wasabi> eclipse-base never previously existed.
<jbailey> Yeah, hmm.
<wasabi> I'm heading to work now. Let me know what you think. ;)
<wasabi> bbs
<jbailey> Will do, I'm just starting the build here on ppc.
<wasabi> I know it won't work. Swt still doesn't build.
<jbailey> Yeah, maybe I can convince it.
<wasabi> But you are more than welcome to conquer that. ;)
<wasabi> cya
<jbailey> Compiling 484 source files to /home/jbailey/Programming/packaging/eclipse/eclipse-3.1/source-tree/plugins/org.eclipse.swt.win32.win32.x86/temp.folder/@dot.bin
<jbailey> wtf?
<jbailey> this is powerpc-linux...
<mgalvin> hi all
<robilad> hi mgalvin 
<wasabi_> howdy
<jbailey> wasabi_: /tmp/ccDIVnqk.s:5112275: Error: operand out of range (0x0000000000008000 is not
<jbailey> between 0xffffffffffff8000 and 0x0000000000007fff)
<jbailey> Is this what you were seeing on ppc?
<wasabi_> gcj thing?
<wasabi_> No. that's new.
<wasabi_> What I was talking about was most likely a simple build script problem.
<jbailey> Got some info from the gcj folks.  Seems there's a hack to aot-compile that we ought to be using to split jar files.
<jbailey> wasabi_: Any objections to me updating aot-compile from java-gcj-compat and using it in eclipse?
<wasabi_> Depends what aot-compile is
<wasabi_> Never noticed it before.
<jbailey> It's a jar to .so wrapper script.
<wasabi_> Oh.
<wasabi_> New to me.
<wasabi_> No objection.
<jbailey> Apparently it now splits jar files for compilation to work around this bug I'm seeing on ppc.
<wasabi_> So you see my symlink stuff?
<jbailey> I haven't got that far yet, sorry.
<jbailey> I followed the conversation in #gcj while looking at some kernel stuff for Fabio.
#ubuntu-java 2005-07-17
<oz_> hi all - I'm trying to work out which packages I need to do some java-gnome dev. Do I really need gcc 4 with libgtk2-java?
<jbailey> oz_: The VM we use by default is gij, which is a component of gcc.
<jbailey> gcj (used to make native versions of Java packages) might bring in gcc.
<jbailey> ecj (the best .class -> .java compiler we have) shouldn't, though.
<oz_> does the sun jvm work ok?
<jbailey> No idea.  Not on my system, which is a powerpc.
<jbailey> It generally ought to, though.
<jbailey> You might find your best luck with the blackdown jvm, which I think is in multiverse now.
<oz_> ah-
<oz_> is there a way to avoid installing gcc 4.  synaptic want's to uninstall gcc 3.x  which I think will cause pain...  
<oz_> do I just have to build from sources?
<jbailey> What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<oz_> 5.04
<jbailey> Which piece of gcc-3 is it trying to uninstall?
<jbailey> (And blackdown wasn't in the April release, I remember now)
<oz_> gcc-3.5-base
<wasabi> How did blackdown get in multiverse?
<wasabi> Canonical accepted the license? hah.
<jbailey> wasabi: I think it's in.  sabdfl didn't seem concerned about the problematic clause.
<wasabi> Mine as well bundle Sun's then
<wasabi> THey are the same.
<wasabi>                 Sun Microsystems, Inc.
<wasabi>              Binary Code License Agreement
<wasabi>                      for the
<wasabi> JAVATM 2 SOFTWARE DEVELOPMENT KIT (J2SDK), STANDARD EDITION,
<wasabi>                  VERSION 1.4.2_X
<wasabi> Same exacty license.
<wasabi> Blackdown doesn't really serve much of a useful purpose anymore. I think the original idea was to be THE Linux port, but as Sun did it themselves...
<wasabi> Pretty much it just introduces an entire new class of crashes heh
<jbailey> Right.
<jbailey> Well, also given that blackdown is pretty slow about producing new ports.
<wasabi> Well, if he doesn't have a problem with that, he won't have a problem with Suns.
<jbailey> Tell you what - I don't really want to think about it. =)
<wasabi> haha
<jbailey> The whole thing gives me the heeby-jeebies.
* jbailey prays for alexandria or whatever it's called.
<wasabi> What is that?
<jbailey> Apache's VM
<wasabi> Psssh.
<oz_> harmony
<jbailey> That's the one.
<wasabi> Unless they get a code confusion they are in the same boat as us.
<wasabi> In fact they'll probably just end up contributing to Classpath
<jbailey> Right, I think that's the idea.
<jbailey> And that the result can get certified.
<jbailey> It's the certified result that's the important part.
<wasabi> Hmm. WHere did you read this about the sabfdl?
<jbailey> It was a conversation in a /msg between he and I.
<wasabi> iii) you do not distribute
<wasabi> additional software intended to replace any component(s) of the
<wasabi> Software (unless otherwise specified in the applicable README
<wasabi> file)
<jbailey> And he's also spoken to elmo about it.
<jbailey> Right.
<jbailey> His view was something like none of the Free VMs are intended to replace.
<jbailey> Suppliment, sure, sit along side.
<wasabi> Haha tell that to the people who wrote them.
<jbailey> And also that the non-Free VM could conflict against the Free VMs so that they just were never installed side by each.
<wasabi> Well, I'm just worried about this one. I'd like to have a public discussion about it.
<jbailey> Like I said, I just want to step away from it slowly.  I'd be happiest if a lawyer said 'yeah, sure', but if it makes it in, then it also made it past elmo, who's more paranoid than I.
<wasabi> jbailey, if I wanted to get some talk about this going, how would I?
<wasabi> I suspect the tech board or something
<jbailey> Including the Sun JVM rather than the blackdown one?
<wasabi> I'd just like to know how the license was "rationalized.
<wasabi> I'm curious.
<wasabi> Since no other distributer ever has come to that conclusion. hehe.
<jbailey> Is it actually in the archive now?
<wasabi> Naw.
<wasabi> I don't see it.
<jbailey> Then probably there was another round of nervousness.
<wasabi> Heh.
<oz_> wasabi: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8651.html
<wasabi> Heh, why?
<wasabi> That's almost a year old.
<oz_> I don't think the licence has changed since then
<wasabi> It hasn't. But that's not related to the current convo about the sabfdl.
<oz_> 6 Months old
<jbailey> wasabi: Unfortnuetaly, the conversation is in the logs I lost when I wiped my homedir back in February.
<wasabi> These people are just ignoring the license in backports.
<wasabi> What tools.
<wasabi> They didn't even read it.
<wasabi> Or read it and dismissed it.
<wasabi> I guess it's not exactly my business... it just bugs me.
<wasabi> I'd rather they go through the same hell we do so they'll promote free java. ;0
<oz_> I don't suppose anyone could help out with a "ListenerDelegate.create failure" using glade and sun 1.5 jdk?
<wasabi> java-gnome?
<wasabi> newp.
<oz_> java-gtk..
<oz_> Can you guys suggest which gcj version to install? gcj- 3.3.x, 3.4.x or 4.0?
<wasabi> 4.0
<oz_> thanks
<oz_> do you know what version of java it supports (roughly)
<wasabi> That's not a very good question.
<wasabi> Mostly because it really doesn't.
<wasabi> I'm sure there are missing pieces from java 1
<wasabi> Swing barely works, but sort of.
<oz_> yeah - I kinda gathered that..
<wasabi> But it does run Eclipse.
<wasabi> So it has that amount of API coverage.
<oz_> I'm just trying to get some gnome understanding - so i'm building the latest java-gnome java-gtk etc.
<oz_> I was just interested in whether it had support for generics enhanced for loops etc .etc
<wasabi> Almost.
<oz_> Thanks
<oz_> sorry to be a pain - I'm trying to build libgtk-java-2.6.2 from source _but_.. 
<oz_> I get an error: checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<oz_> Do you guys know what it's looking for?
<wasabi> libgtk something
<wasabi> -dev
<oz_> hrmm... i was hoping that wasn't it: another 16 packages and a 55 MB download
<oz_> I can't believe how difficult and frustrating this has all been. But hey - thanks for the help and info.
<oz_> thanks guys - later
#ubuntu-java 2006-07-10
<jbxyo> Help
<jbxyo> I want to install java
<jbxyo> But how
<jbxyo> someoen there ?
<tmarble> sure... please check out...
<tmarble> https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html
* tmarble oops jbxyo already left :-(
#ubuntu-java 2006-07-11
<tmarble> doko: I see that sun-java5 is in the repository (for edgy), but I cannot seem to apt-get it?  any ideas?
#ubuntu-java 2006-07-14
<tmarble> doko: thanks for your help w.r.t. chroots.... have you had a chance to review my -plugin/-nox proposal?
<doko> tmarble: sorry, no; toolchain problems in edgy
<tmarble> no worries
<tmarble> by toolchain you mean gcc and friends?
<tmarble> i see that fabbione is offline now, but would you have a clue where to find Ubuntu SPARC ABI implementation docs?
<tmarble> I'm looking for things like the register calling conventions, what registers are declared caller/callee saved, are
<tmarble> register windows used, etc...
<doko> yes, gcc and "friends". no clue about sparc ABI stuff
<tmarble> k.... thanks
#ubuntu-java 2006-07-16
<victor> hey
<victor> how can I use jre 1.3 with firefox in ubuntu?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-09
<DMind> hi everybody
<DMind> k
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-10
<tat_> helo, i just installed sun-java6-javadb and tryed to run "java org.apacha.derby.tools.ij". But the class was not found, now i need to know how can i set the classpath globaly in Ubuntu and shouldn't there by an automized way to add all new installed java libarys ?
<man-di> you dont want them on a global classpath
<man-di> NEVER for Java
<man-di> use this: java -cp YOURCLASSPATH org.apacha.derby.tools.ij
<tat_> man-di is what i did, so i have allways to add the classpath option/variable ?
<man-di> you can write a simple wrapper script and always use this wrapper script
<tat_> is there a Ubuntu/Java documentation page, i have looked for it but i did not found anything more detailed.
<man-di> thats not ubuntu specific
<man-di> that is how Java always was on all OSes
<tat_> in the and it is still the same like downloading the tar's from sun and unpacking them under /opt and symlinking the bins, there is no advance by installing sun java by dpkg .:(
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-11
<RadioApeShot> Sup #ubuntu-java
<RadioApeShot> So, uh, things aren't exactly hopping in here
<diego_mx> hello
<diego_mx> is there anybody here?
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-13
<gekoscan> anyone here using Eclipse 3.2.2?
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-14
<man-di> vil: hello
<man-di> vil: do you have some free time?
<vil> man-di: for you?
<vil> always!
<man-di> for eclipse
* man-di hides
<vil> sure :)
<man-di> can you try to build eclipse 3.2.2-1 on gutsy?
<man-di> several issues
<man-di> you need at least to regenerate debian/control before you build the package
<man-di> do this by touching debian/control.in
<man-di> some time later there should be a compile error
<man-di> I think you fixed that one for 3.2.1 once but I cant find the fix anymore
<man-di> I know this is an evil task
<vil> np
<man-di> if you have no time thats okay
<man-di> or if you have better things to do
<vil> where can I find 3.2.2-1?
<vil> unstable?
<man-di> in gutsy, apt-get source eclipse
<man-di> it was sync and then FTBFSed on all builders
<man-di> (its in unstable too)
<man-di> that problem is that eclipse was synced and not merged
<man-di> this was my fault
<vil> building
<man-di> thx
<vil> man-di: build failed, 46 compilation errors
<vil> is that it?
<vil> oops 46 compilation problems, 3 errors
<man-di> if it has to do with FeatureWriter, then yes
<man-di> I guess some new GCJ upload broke that, but I havent looked into ti
<vil> man-di, yes, that's it
<vil> I will look at it during the weekend, is that fine?
<man-di> cool
<man-di> thats the last task that needs to be solved before I will request to become a MOTU
<vil> than I will make it asap ;)
<man-di> hahaha
<man-di> thx for doing it at all
<vil> anyway, it's nice outside, so maybe I'll do it tomorrow
<vil> hope that's np
<man-di> np
<man-di> but beware, the news say tomorrow will be even nicer weather
<vil> :)
<vil> man-di they say that at monday we'll get 37C, too hot even for me
<vil> how does it look by you?
<man-di> here they announced 36 for tomorrow
<man-di> life looks nice there
<man-di> weather is too hot already
<man-di> when it gets more warm I need to shutdown my server...
<vil> lol
<vil> how much power does it take?
<man-di> the problem is that my server room is directly under the roof
<man-di> and it gets really hot here
<man-di> and when its really hot the server dies the heat death
<vil> reminds me of when our (company's) AC in the server room got broken and when we found that out, there was already 40-50C
<vil> leaving now, see you later
<man-di> cu, have fun
<vil> man-di, can you re-try with the following patch?
<vil> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m42c1698b
<man-di> wow, that was fast
<vil> cause that was easy :)
<man-di> didnt you wanted to get some sun?
<vil> I will get more than I will find comfortable the next week
<man-di> compiling...
<man-di> cool
<man-di> vil: there is still the issue with -emf and -gef needing a valid $DISPALY for building.
<vil> yeah, it's beacuse it shows eclipse start-up dialog nothing more
<vil> any idea how to get rid of it?
<man-di> hmmm
<man-di> there was some command line arg for this, I think
<vil> ok, I will look at it as well
<man-di> and I wonder what -cdt doesnt hit *that* problem
<man-di> s/what/why/
<vil> what I did there was to nearly copy the fedora packages
<vil> so they might just ignore that
<vil> and the difference (gef x cdt) can be in running eclipse directly (gef) and using java -cp startup.jar ...AntRunner
<man-di> maybe
<man-di> needs to be investigated
<man-di> but first I need to finish icedtea packages
<vil> what can we expect of icedtea? what can it be used for?
<vil> now
<man-di> its more or less openjdk (aka JDK 7)
<man-di> some bits are missing or not working like JDK 6 but that is being worked on
<vil> man-di, yes, I mean, can we use it for package building?
<vil> or can we use it for running weblogic?
<vil> I would guess not yet, right?
<man-di> I will be usable as normal SUN JDK 6
<man-di> just hat icedtea will be in main and not in non-free/multiverse
<man-di> so it will be a huge step forward
<man-di> e.g. OOo wants to use it runtime for building as they have some issue with GCJ
<man-di> GCJ seems to produce bad bytecode for some reason in OOo
<vil> but than OOo would be available only on some archs
<man-di> well people are already working on porting icedtea to more archs
<man-di> and you can Build-Depend on icedtea for some archs and on GCJ for other archs
<man-di> if you need to
<man-di> vil: it compiled past the place where it failed before
<man-di> vil: thx
<vil> :)
#ubuntu-java 2007-07-15
<anikras> language spanish ???
<man-di> this is an english speaking channel
<anikras> ok
<anikras> im sorry
<man-di> np
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-07
<dholbach> good morning
<fkoester> hi everybody!
<fkoester> are there any results of the meeting on thursday?
<fkoester> i could not find anything in the wiki
<slytherin> fkoester: IIRC, dholbach was going to add minutes of meeting to wiki.
<fkoester> ok, thank you!
<dholbach> slytherin: I mailed them out to ubuntu-devel@ already
<dholbach> if somebody wants to add a Minutes page, that'd be nice
<slytherin> dholbach: I am not able to find mail in my inbox. Can you please tell me when you sent it?
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-July/025706.html
<slytherin> my mistake. I am only subscribed to ubuntu-devel-discuss
<dholbach> np
<fkoester> ah, very nice
<fkoester> thanks alot
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
<Festor> Does anyone know anything about the library libmozembed-linux-gtk2?
<Festor> I have not been able to find its source
<Festor>  Many Java applications distributed its source code with this library precompiled
<Festor> Despite these applications are GPL
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-09
<dholbach> good morning
<rivasdiaz> good morning
<motti> hi all
<motti> can any of you help a mandriva user who has messed up his java classpath?
<motti> guess not, would it help if I tell that the only reason I'm not using ubuntu is that it has messed up my hardware?
<motti> :(
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-10
<lenards> there meeting tomorrow is at UTC 15:00?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> so.... Meeting today at 15:00 UTC?
<dholbach> Koon said he can't make it tonight
<dholbach> doko: did you have a chance to look at anything related to maven already?
<dholbach> because Koon said he didn't have the time yet
<doko> dholbach: no, focusing on openjdk
<dholbach> doko: OK
 * robilad waves
<persia> Hey robilad.
<robilad> hi persia - everything ok?
<persia> robilad: I believe so.  Roadmap is a little sparser than I'd like, but it's a beginning :)
<persia> Did we ever change the time of the meeting?  I remember talking about 14:00, but the wiki page still says 15:00.
<robilad> i think we left it at 15
<robilad> are the logs from last meeting online somewhere?
<persia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/03/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<persia> Yeah, 14:00 was only discussed here, as it was better for man-di.  Maybe we can change after this week?
<robilad> yeah - I'll poke man-di again, and we should put 14 h on the agenda
<persia> robilad: You'll add it, or shall I?
<robilad> I'll do it
<robilad> persia: thanks for the logs
<persia> robilad: Did you get the minutes also?
<robilad> yes, they were sent out on the list
<robilad> should I add thme to the wiki?
<persia> Probably a good idea.
<dholbach> I won't be able to run the meeting, but will be there
<dholbach> I need to sort out some other few things
<persia> robilad: Are you up for chairing?
<robilad> not really, don't know how to use the fridge system yet
<robilad> persia: can you take ove this time, and I'll take the next one?
<persia> robilad: Fridge system?
<robilad> the bot running ubuntu-meeting
<persia> Oh, we forgot to reserve it.  One just emails ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com and gives the date, time (UTC) and meeting name.  We'll get the room for free this time, but ought send a note for next time.
<persia> That said, it's just a reservations system.
<robilad> ok, good to know, thanks!
<persia> Let's get started then.
<tzulberti> hi
 * persia reminds everyone that the Java team meeting is happening in #ubuntu-meeting, as it's fairly quiet so far.
<persia> robilad: Let me just finish updating the roadmap, and I'll walk you through the minutes.
<persia> robilad: Also, what's your WikiName?
<robilad> Robilad
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Robilad ?
<robilad> yah
<robilad> though there is nothing on that page yet
<persia> OK :)
<persia> Now, for minutes.
<persia> First, create a new wiki page for the minutes (e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/Meeting/Minutes2008-07-10 )
<persia> Once that is there, add a link to the minutes and the log from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/Meeting
<robilad> ok.
<robilad> should be up in 90 minutes, i've got a phone call coming up in 5
<persia> Also, you may want to remove the agenda items covered when updating the page.
<persia> To set the next meeting, edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/Header, and send a mail about the meeting to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com to reserve #ubuntu-meeting.
<persia> With luck, I'll be asleep when you finish your call, but I'll try to answer any questions in scrollback, and someone else might also have an answer.
<robilad> thank you very much for your kind help, persia!
<persia> robilad: No, thank you for doing the minutes :)
<robilad> np
<cvasilak> hi there, anyone knows when the new jdk update 7 will be released as an update for the current jdk in ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2008-07-11
<grizlo42> i can't join ##java
<grizlo42> Cannot join ##java: Registration is required
<persia> grizlo42: http://www.google.co.uk/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=freenode+registration
<grizlo42> thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<DeNarco> can somebody help me in hungarian?
<AnAnt> Hello, can   libcommons-configuration-java work with gcj ?
<AnAnt> it is built using gcj, yet gcj is not in the Depends:
<AnAnt> erm, nevermind
<persia> Well, that's one way to answer the question :)
<AnAnt> Hello, is gcj java 5 or even 6 compatible ?
<AnAnt> how could I set the source level to 5 in gcj ?
<AnAnt> can someone help  me with this please: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15946661/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.monajat_1.0-0ubuntu1%7Eppa10_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<AnAnt_> Hello, I managed to reduce the errors a lot , can someone advise me with those errors: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15965071/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.monajat_1.0-0ubuntu1%7Eppa11_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-08
<roberto675> hi all
<roberto675> anybody here
<roberto022> can comeone help me
<roberto022> about comands here
<roberto022> i am tryin to connect to ##java but i get back here
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-09
 * persia is healthier today, and reviews the logs of the last meeting towards being productive today
<persia> Hrm.  Seems to have been quiet last week :(
<ikac> hello
<persia> hey ikac
<ikac> whats up persia
<persia> Just reviewing backscroll
<ikac> what is backscroll man
<ikac> im kind of noob :D
<ikac> for that
<persia> The sum of IRC activity that has passed since I was last paying attention to all my channels and networks.
<persia> Anyway, what brings you here?
<ikac> i like chatting, use ubuntu and doing some work on java :)
<persia> Ah.  That makes sense.
<ikac> yup
<ikac> I had a brake
<ikac> it is funny that you answered me
<ikac> it is like
<ikac> i come in room and no one answers
<ikac> and Im bored
<ikac> so I leave :D
<ikac> not particular for this room
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-11
<pcsx2> i
<pcsx2> w
<pcsx2> i
<pcsx2> dat
<pcsx2> hi
<pcsx2> plz help?
#ubuntu-java 2009-07-12
<JPrime> jlayer (or javazooms mp3 library) has a sound problem
<JPrime> if i open a new program ,which uses sound card, it never give sound again
<JPrime> i try aoss but it isnt working again
<JPrime> i tested it with jlgui and it doesnt working
<JPrime> how can i solve this problem?
#ubuntu-java 2010-07-12
<tnt217> hi all
<tnt217> please help me to install java v6 in ubuntu server?
<tnt217> i try with command :sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<tnt217> problem is: E: Package sun-java6-jdk has no installation candidate???????
<Jozo> tnt217: openjdk-6-jdk is not enough? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Sun Java moved to the Partner repository
<tnt217> please help me?
<tnt217> noone know this issue?
#ubuntu-java 2010-07-13
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout what does org mean and apache mean and log4j mean and PatternLayout mean
<kaushal> Can someone please guide me
<kaushal> How do i create it ?
<kaushal> I do not have any programming experience
#ubuntu-java 2010-07-15
<bemasc> It appears that oprofile in Lucid is not built with Java support.  Is this correct?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I am curious to know about the default java jvm on ubuntu server 8.04
<kaushal> if the default java is 1.5.0 and there is a already a tomcat which uses java5
<kaushal> and if i switch the default java to java6 what would be the impact ?
#ubuntu-java 2010-07-17
<Dark-Dx> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
#ubuntu-java 2010-07-18
<josephseraos> Hi there. Can anyone help me?
<josephseraos> please
<josephseraos> I'm trying to use JMF, but it show an error
<josephseraos> Error: Unable to realize com.sun.media.codec.video.jmpx.Jmpx@4b2922f6
#ubuntu-java 2011-07-11
<jamespage> doko: are you planning another release of openjdk-6 with a new snapshot of IcedTea 1.11pre?
<jamespage> doko_:  ^^
<doko_> jamespage: no, anything wrong with the current one?
<jamespage> doko_: it was related to the issue with the changes to the internal Sun jpeg API that we discussed week before last
<doko_> ahh
<jamespage> its been fixed in IcedTea6 (see http://icedtea.classpath.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=752) - wondered whether we could get an update in?
<ubot2> icedtea.classpath.org bug 752 in IcedTea6 "ImageFormatException extends Exception not RuntimeException" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<doko_> jamespage: then it should be in oneiric
<jamespage> (might actually managed to complete the work for mir)
<jamespage> (for fop)
<jamespage> doko_: great - thanks; I'll re-test the FTBFS issues and complete that work then :-)
#ubuntu-java 2011-07-13
<babu__> hi
#ubuntu-java 2011-07-15
<Henry__> hi!
<Henry__> where I find a channel for java and pdf but in spanglish ??
<Henry__> IRC
<kroq-gar78> is anybody here?
#ubuntu-java 2012-07-13
<i30817> hi.
<i30817> I am trying to package my program to put it in a ppa.
<i30817> A question: if one removes library dependencies that i am sure have a ubuntu equivalent before building the package (but leaving the dependencies in the control file, in the classpath), that would be harmful or useless? Because i can imagine that tools should be able to look at the names of the jar dependencies to figure out which library it is (and if renaming would help, i'd much prefer it).
#ubuntu-java 2012-07-14
<beginner> hi all, i need a little help to get started with a java program
#ubuntu-java 2013-07-08
<AbsintheSyringe2> is anyone here in contact with Jakub Adam?
#ubuntu-java 2016-07-12
<deepesh> Hi can anyone help me  installing java on ubuntu
<deepesh> i have messed with different versions coz of which my system seems to be sluggish
